# Houston Uber Driver steals my groceries and cell phone. starving much??



## diomarz (Aug 4, 2015)

Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emfrayme (Jul 22, 2015)

I had a guest leave his keys on July 4. I drove back to his office when I got his message. I had also reported to Uber that someone left their belongings. 

You should expect to hear back within an hour. I had a serious situation with another guest, and I believe I heard back maybe 30 min later.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Did you make him wait or we're you at the curb when he arrived?
Did he have to find you because your pin was in the wrong spot?
How long did it take in the corner store?
We're you only going 3/4 mile up the street?

Maybe he didn't know your stuff was in his back seat. But if he did...he will certainly be deactivated quickly


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

my guess was it wasnt 2min.


----------



## diomarz (Aug 4, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Did you make him wait or we're you at the curb when he arrived?
> Did he have to find you because your pin was in the wrong spot?
> How long did it take in the corner store?
> We're you only going 3/4 mile up the street?
> ...


i was on time and he knew to wait as i went into corner store. and besides my groceries were in his trunk and he helped my put them there.


----------



## diomarz (Aug 4, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> my guess was it wasnt 2min.


and in addition he drove the route to make it look like he took me home, intentions please?????


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber will deactivate his account. Also, they can track him and secretely listen in on his cell phone if they want


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

diomarz said:


> and in addition he drove the route to make it look like he took me home, intentions please?????


i mean its possible he did it on purpose but he would be dumb as its all traced back to him. every company has some bad apples. this would be a very rare thing that would happen. but as i said no offense but PAX say ill be out in 2min and its more like 10 or more. i would wait but i know i would 1 or 2 star you if it was long and to add if its 1 trip to save you money going to the store and back and its a short distance the driver loses out because could be 20 min for $7 fare and his end is $4 minus gas.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please send Uber support a email & contact police. Sorry that happened.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

diomarz said:


> and in addition he drove the route to make it look like he took me home, intentions please?????


Now that's definitely cray


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Now that's definitely cray


I know!! Geez!


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

For all we know dio, as this is the internet, you could be making this up. Please file a police report and post it on here then I will believe it. Maybe someone else got in the car and he thought it was you. Also keep in mind filing a false police report can put you in jail.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Im also really impressed you were able to find a pay phone.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> i mean its possible he did it on purpose but he would be dumb as its all traced back to him. every company has some bad apples. this would be a very rare thing that would happen. but as i said no offense but PAX say ill be out in 2min and its more like 10 or more. i would wait but i know i would 1 or 2 star you if it was long and to add if its 1 trip to save you money going to the store and back and its a short distance the driver loses out because could be 20 min for $7 fare and his end is $4 minus gas.


So what excuse can you provide for him leaving with the groceries ????


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

that's actually kind of hilarious. Chickens coming home to roost. You will see this theme continue on until Uber changes course.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> So what excuse can you provide for him leaving with the groceries ????


Nuts..huh.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> So what excuse can you provide for him leaving with the groceries ????


 no excuse as i said i would never do that. he is either very dumb criminal or he was trying to teach pax a lesson for making him wait and burning his time for little money,however that was a bad idea.

always call the cops for this stuff uber can do very littel, report to get the driver temp deactivated to he tells uber his side of the story.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Why would you leave your cell phone in ANY strangers car? I'm sure I don't believe this version of events.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> no excuse as i said i would never do that. he is either very dumb criminal or he was trying to teach pax a lesson for making him wait and burning his time for little money,however that was a bad idea.
> 
> always call the cops for this stuff uber can do very littel, report to get the driver temp deactivated to he tells uber his side of the story.


"Criminal" applies even if he was "teaching a lesson". Besides, what "lesson" would be taught? Don't trust an Uber driver? Brilliant! :-(


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

D Town said:


> Why would you leave your cell phone in ANY strangers car? I'm sure I don't believe this version of events.


 but it's an Uber! if he steals my phone I can rate him bad!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> "Criminal" applies even if he was "teaching a lesson". Besides, what "lesson" would be taught? Don't trust an Uber driver? Brilliant! :-(


lol not sure why you are arguing with me , i said if true he is a criminal it was a bad idea and i wouldnt do it. (i was just trying to maybe figure out his rational if it wasnt a straight crime)


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

They are driving for pennies down there... why is this a shock.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> lol not sure why you are arguing with me , i said if true he is a criminal it was a bad idea and i wouldnt do it. (i was just trying to maybe figure out his rational if it wasnt a straight crime)


Well please follow up with Uber & also the police like I previously stated.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Well please follow up with Uber & also the police like I previously stated.


That is...IF things went down like the OP said...otherwise she's going to have to answer to the law for a false report.

Question: How does the OP KNOW that the driver followed the route home? I've never been a pax. Do you get an email with the trips route taken?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

D Town that's IF she even is real and isn't brewing up a nice story... I would expect this to make some sort of headlines, so we will see. Yes, you do get an email with the trip route after the trip.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

D Town said:


> That is...IF things went down like the OP said...otherwise she's going to have to answer to the law for a false report.
> 
> Question: How does the OP KNOW that the driver followed the route home? I've never been a pax. Do you get an email with the trips route taken?





D Town said:


> That is...IF things went down like the OP said...otherwise she's going to have to answer to the law for a false report.
> 
> Question: How does the OP KNOW that the driver followed the route home? I've never been a pax. Do you get an email with the trips route taken?


Yep you get one via email.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should call local media. Maybe we won't have people leaving their crap in the car so that we can't leave while they go in the store for "2 minutes" anymore.

BTW I'm not joking. I think this is a horrible thing for the driver to do if in fact it did happen but it's not surprising considering how drivers are being treated.

Next time give the driver a tip to wait. And take your valuables with you.

Which grocery store was this and how in the hell did you find a payphone? I would have asked to use the phone in the store or borrowed a stranger's.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You should call local media. Maybe we won't have people leaving their crap in the car so that we can't leave while they go in the store for "2 minutes" anymore.
> 
> BTW I'm not joking. I think this is a horrible thing for the driver to do if in fact it did happen but it's not surprising considering how drivers are being treated.
> 
> ...


now that im thinking about it OP had put groceries in the car then went into another store to shop? this is why im thinking he may have just been pissed and made a bad decision


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> now that im thinking about it OP had put groceries in the car then went into another store to shop? this is why im thinking he may have just been pissed and made a bad decision


Could be! Who knows...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> lol not sure why you are arguing with me , i said if true he is a criminal it was a bad idea and i wouldnt do it. (i was just trying to maybe figure out his rational if it wasnt a straight crime)


Sorry not trying to be a jerk, I just have a very low tolerance for people who do bad things, and become impatient with people who try to apply moral equivalence. It seems to be an automatic response these days (WHY did two teens slaughter their family...why did a maniac murder a church group...etc) I don't care why they are evil. I don't want to dig around in a bag of excuses to find a match. I want to call them out, dole out the punishment and let them rot in their mess.

I might add that it is considered totally off limits to even suggest that a rape victim did ANYTHING to deserve being raped. Shouldn't all victims of a crime be given the same consideration ?

I'm not comparing theft to rape or murder....I'm just illustrating why I have zero tolerance for excuse seeking


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Sorry not trying to be a jerk, I just have a very low tolerance for people who do bad things, and become impatient with people who try to apply moral equivalence. It seems to be an automatic response these days (WHY did two teens slaughter their family...why did a maniac murder a church group...etc) I don't care why they are evil. I don't want to dig around in a bag of excuses to find a match. I want to call them out, dole out the punishment and let them rot in their mess.
> 
> I might add that it is considered totally off limits to even suggest that a rape victim did ANYTHING to deserve being raped. Shouldn't all victims of a crime be given the same consideration ?
> 
> I'm not comparing theft to rape or murder....I'm just illustrating why I have zero tolerance for excuse seeking


Nope. A victim of a crime is a victim of a crime HOWEVER if you did something bone headed to put yourself in that situation you do have to take some responsibility. Two people going to the hospital for head injuries should be treated the same however the one who got injured while doing stunts on their motorcycle with no helmet or training gets some of the blame for their injury. That doesn't mean we let a criminal off who steals a car that has been left unlocked but we DO use the situation to illustrate to others that we should all strive to make crap a little less easy for the unscrupulous among us.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You made him wait, he took revenge!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How come 2 phone numbers?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You made him wait, he took revenge!


If that's the case he deserves to be arrested. Thievery is thievery and I despise it.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How come 2 phone numbers?


Probably hers and his Uber number LOL


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> Nope. A victim of a crime is a victim of a crime HOWEVER if you did something bone headed to put yourself in that situation you do have to take some responsibility. Two people going to the hospital for head injuries should be treated the same however the one who got injured while doing stunts on their motorcycle with no helmet or training gets some of the blame for their injury. That doesn't mean we let a criminal off who steals a car that has been left unlocked but we DO use the situation to illustrate to others that we should all strive to make crap a little less easy for the unscrupulous among us.


Well in this case, as it was presented , the only boneheaded thing he did was trust an Uber driver. The driver loaded the groceries, all he had to say was "hey, get in the car, of I'm leaving", or "ok, but if you are not back in nn minutes, I will leave your bags on the curb".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Probably hers and his Uber number LOL


If the pax' phone was in the car how would they know the driver's #?

If they're posting their own phone # that's pretty stupid on the internet. And again if it's the uber # how do they know it?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Well in this case, as it was presented , the only boneheaded thing he did was trust an Uber driver. The driver loaded the groceries, all he had to say was "hey, get in the car, of I'm leaving", or "ok, but if you are not back in nn minutes, I will leave your bags on the curb".


For all we know he DID. I doubt the OP would admit it if he did. This is why I said IF the events went down the way the OP said.


----------



## diomarz (Aug 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If the pax' phone was in the car how would they know the driver's #?
> 
> If they're posting their own phone # that's pretty stupid on the internet. And again if it's the uber # how do they know it?


the phone numbers apply to the driver one being the scrampled number Uber gives the other his number he repeats on the voicemail , im no internet troll fishing for comments. Im a repeat customer who is pissed the @#!$ off about the situation, if this man meant well he would return my things. period.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

diomarz said:


> the phone numbers apply to the driver one being the scrampled number Uber gives the other his number he repeats on the voicemail , im no internet troll fishing for comments. Im a repeat customer who is pissed the @#!$ off about the situation, if this man meant well he would return my things. period.


But how do you know the numbers if he has your phone?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

diomarz said:


> the phone numbers apply to the driver one being the scrampled number Uber gives the other his number he repeats on the voicemail , im no internet troll fishing for comments. Im a repeat customer who is pissed the @#!$ off about the situation, if this man meant well he would return my things. period.


 voicemail? hmmm


----------



## diomarz (Aug 4, 2015)

my email notified by sending the receipt.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> For all we know he DID. I doubt the OP would admit it if he did. This is why I said IF the events went down the way the OP said.


But he didn't leave the bags, or the phone, so I'm doubting it. But some supporting evidence would be in a screen shot of the completed trip.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> now that im thinking about it OP had put groceries in the car then went into another store to shop? this is why im thinking he may have just been pissed and made a bad decision


LQ probably


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

diomarz said:


> my email notified by sending the receipt.


Has Uber responded???


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> voicemail? hmmm


That's why I always answer and immediately hang up if I took the $5 no show fee. Don't need fools having my real number.

Makes sense that a bonehead who steals groceries would not realize this...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> That's why I always answer and immediately hang up if I took the $5 no show fee. Don't need fools having my real number.
> 
> Makes sense that a bonehead who steals groceries would not realize this...


i guess what i mean is when did he leave op a voice mail? and why would he have to? if it was before the trip, while inside the second store?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Emp9. Think bro...


----------



## diomarz (Aug 4, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Has Uber responded???


yes, finally..via email..stating that the driver believes I left something. Now lets see if I can get my belongings back.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

diomarz said:


> yes, finally..via email..stating that the driver believes I left something. Now lets see if I can get my belongings back.


Show us the emai!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Emp9. Think bro...


lol i just realized , she got his vm calling the uber number for us. i was just wondering if he had called her and left a vm.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> lol i just relized , she got him vm calling the uber number for us. i was just wondering if he had called her and left a vm.


There ya go.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

diomarz said:


> yes, finally..via email..stating that the driver believes I left something. Now lets see if I can get my belongings back.


Screen shot. No bogus copy/paste.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

why does everyone care so much? what do any of us have to do with this? it's between him, his uber driver, uber and the police department I guess.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I really wish we could hear the other side of this story...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> why does everyone care so much? what do any of us have to do with this? it's between him, his uber driver, uber and the police department I guess.


bored and they posted it on a public message board maybe? maybe we want to know what happens if you leave a pax for taking too long inside a store .


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> why does everyone care so much? what do any of us have to do with this? it's between him, his uber driver, uber and the police department I guess.


Why do you care we everyone cares so much?....

And we're bored.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> why does everyone care so much? what do any of us have to do with this? it's between him, his uber driver, uber and the police department I guess.


What does anyone care about any of the stories about pax on this forum? This is no different. The ongoing soap opera thst is Uber.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry this happened to you.



Tx rides said:


> So what excuse can you provide for him leaving with the groceries ????




Now if this doesn't teach the pax to enter destination til after they get in, nothing will. 



Simon said:


> They are driving for pennies down there... why is this a shock.


Best answer yet.



Tx rides said:


> Sorry not trying to be a jerk, .... I don't want to dig around in a bag of excuses to find a match.


Best laugh. ROTF

Oh, and ps; Just to see if the story is on the 11 O'clock news.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Im also really impressed you were able to find a pay phone.


I actually saw a pay phone outside a grocery store yesterday.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I actually saw a pay phone outside a grocery store yesterday.


I saw an old London style pay phone (unused) outside a pub yesterday


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

diomarz said:


> * i left my cell and empty backpack inside* as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins*


Sorry. Not buying it.

WHO LEAVES A CELL PHONE IN AN UBER ON PURPOSE??? WAS IT TOO HEAVY TO CARRY IN TO THE STORE WITH YOU?  You just left a grocery store WITH groceries and you STILL needed to 'stop at a corner store'? And you happened to find a pay phone....and had change to put into the pay phone?

Too many holes in this story.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

hahaha This is one crazy story. 

and the driver went to the final destination without the pax? OMG WTF


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lemme call him see if he ll pick up tha phone!!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> hahaha This is one crazy story.
> 
> and the driver went to the final destination without the pax? OMG WTF


Maybe he delivered the groceries to address!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Lemme call him see if he ll pick up tha phone!!!


Houston we got a problem!!


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

This story has issues of credibility, I don't believe an UBER driver would take off with someone groceries in the trunk of his car, and for someone to leave their cell phone in a stranger's car
it is possible that it could happen on rare ocasions.But it has to be more to that story that we don't know.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Sorry. Not buying it.
> 
> WHO LEAVES A CELL PHONE IN AN UBER ON PURPOSE??? WAS IT TOO HEAVY TO CARRY IN TO THE STORE WITH YOU?  You just left a grocery store WITH groceries and you STILL needed to 'stop at a corner store'? And you happened to find a pay phone....and had change to put into the pay phone?
> 
> Too many holes in this story.


I'm in houston and I asked which store and where was the payphone...crickets.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> my guess was it wasnt 2min.


The whole story is kind of kooky. I will say this much, pax do tend to have very distorted sense of time. If they are waiting, they are always waiting far longer than their watch would suggest to be the truth. If you are waiting for them, you are always waiting far less time for them than your watch would suggest to be the truth. People who tend to accurately gauge time also tend to be good tippers. I can't prove any of that but I believe it to be true.

As for the rest...... It's just too kooky, I've heard worse but at least I have something to talk about over coffee tomorrow. Good luck OP.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But how do you know the numbers if he has your phone?


Beauty question Columbo. Preposterous!


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're full of shit. you left you phone in the car? I guess your pockets were full, right?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IF this is true (Keep in mind we have trolls coming on here spewing B.S) You most certainly should file a Police Report and contact Uber regarding the issue.
I am sorry you had that experience and know that this person was one out of many many drivers such as myself and others on this forum that are just trying to provide a service, NOT rip you off.
what email addys did you contact uber at?

This really doesn't pass the "smell test"


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Sometimes pax intentionally leave personal items in our cars, thinking that we won't leave them. She probably took entirely too long to come out of the 2nd store & he drove the hell off. Then he emailed Über about "lost item" (groceries) in the car. We know their answers are canned & it sometimes takes forever to get a response, like when the chick pax swiped my purse Nonetheless, the driver was wrong & I hope OP got her stuff back.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> my guess was it wasnt 2min.


To hear the customer tell it, he always comes out immediately; certainly no more than two minutes. If there is one thing that a passenger hates it is to pay for waiting.



diomarz said:


> i was on time


Yup, all passengers are always "on time" and never keep any driver waiting, especially if the passenger expects the driver to wait in a *NO STANDING 4-6:30 P.M.* Zone or somewhere where the driver is blocking traffic. If the passenger always showed up "on time", the Police would never be chasing drivers away.



Tx rides said:


> So what excuse can you provide for him leaving with the groceries ????


I was wondering the same thing.



D Town said:


> I'm sure I don't believe this version of events.


I am wondering about this, myself. Something here just _don't add up_.



Txchick said:


> Well please follow up with Uber & also the police like I previously stated.


If this went down as Original Poster states, that is precisely what he should do. There _ain't a whole lot we can do for him._



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Maybe we won't have people leaving their crap in the car so that we can't leave while they go in the store for "2 minutes" anymore.
> Next time give the driver a tip to wait. And take your valuables with you.


.......or their children............you want to talk about "anchor babies"?

I agree with the last two.



Huberis said:


> The whole story is kind of kooky. I will say this much, pax do tend to have very distorted sense of time. If they are waiting, they are always waiting far longer than their watch would suggest to be the truth. If you are waiting for them, you are always waiting far less time for them than your watch would suggest to be the truth. People who tend to accurately gauge time also tend to be good tippers. I can't prove any of that but I believe it to be true.


You did forget to mention "If they keep the driver waiting, they are keeping him waiting far longer than what their watch would suggest to be the truth". Other than that, my experience as a Company Official who handled these types of complaints backs up your statements. To hear the customer tell it, he has been waiting all day for the ride to arrive. I do not know how many times I would pick up the telephone to hear a customer tell me that he had been waiting an hour. As even in the days of handwritten call slips, the operator always noted the time, I told more than one customer that he had been waiting far less than that, and since it was raining, he should expect to wait a little bit, anyhow. Then, you would get the waiting time dispute. To hear the driver tell it, he had been waiting half the day. To hear the customer tell it, he was on the kerb when he got out of bed that morning even before he knew that he needed a cab. Usually, the driver was telling the truth that the customer had kept him waiting an inordinate amount of time, it was just that the driver tended to exaggerate it by a few minutes, or so. Before 2008, when we did not have meters, this was even a harder dispute to settle. Much of the problem was due to the driver's waiting until he had arrived at the customer's destination to announce a fare-plus-waiting time. As many customers took the same few trips all the time, they knew their fares. Too many drivers could not understand the idea that if you are going to charge someone more than what he is used to paying, you _tell him up front_ and you tell him so in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

We keep track of times as well. It's comical. I will say this much. If I am moving through a landscape, particularly if I am familiar with the place, I am probably pretty good at casually guessing time. I tour by bicycle, I took my computers of my touring bike. I can often guess the time by keeping track of my distance using a rough guess of my speed. Sometimes I'm close, mostly it's just out of boredom. If I am just standing around waiting...... my personal sense of time just goes completely to shit.

Another Uber Driver...... I could never forget to mention how it works when a pax forces a driver to wait for them: "If you are waiting for them, you are always waiting far less time for them than your watch would suggest to be the truth" I just wrote it from the perspective of the pax in the form of the excuse.

Toes on curb!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry this has happened to you. Uber continually lies to its drivers and slashes rates so low that many of the hard working, honest drivers have either quit or cut back their driving to only surge times, airports runs and guarantee hours. This has forced Uber to open the door to anyone with a pulse, in their attempt to replace us.

I imagine that there will be more stories like yours, as Uber's revolving door of drivers continues.

If Uber would treat their drivers like more than expendable commodities, their rating system would actually be useful in weeding out the bad apples, leaving only the best drivers. As it is, Uber's rating system is a joke.

The driver turnover, do to Uber's continual dishonest, immoral business practices aimed at their drivers, is making stories like yours much more common place. It is only getting worse.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Funny, this same scenario just played out in Chicago but supposedly the chick (that suffers from PTSD seizures) tipped the driver $20 up front while she ran into Whole Foods for "just a minute". That's when all quickly concluded the story was BS.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

diomarz said:


> i was on time and he knew to wait as i went into corner store. and besides my groceries were in his trunk and he helped my put them there.


Did you tip him?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Funny, this same scenario just played out in Chicago but supposedly the chick (that suffers from PTSD seizures) tipped the driver $20 up front while she ran into Whole Foods for "just a minute". That's when all quickly concluded the story was BS.


if you tip me $20 and the uber meter is running i will wait an hour. (i just cant trust Pax in generals side of things because they have no concept of time and how much that a driver makes or doesnt make waiting and driving a short distance and back.)

i did it once to a 7/11 and it took up more than 25min of my time total when you add waiting for pax at first to come and driving to them. the fare came out $6.40 or something so yeah with gas and my time I lost money. you see they know it saves them money if they keep it going for .20 a min or less rather than ending and getting a second uber. uber needs to add a fee for additional stops and pax more than 2.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

SumGuy said:


> For all we know dio, as this is the internet, you could be making this up. Please file a police report and post it on here then I will believe it. Maybe someone else got in the car and he thought it was you. Also keep in mind filing a false police report can put you in jail.


If this happened to me, signing up as a new member and posting the account on an internet forum would be the last thing on my to-do list the same say it happened.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> if you tip me $20 and the uber meter is running i will wait an hour. (i just cant trust Pax in generals side of things because they have no concept of time and how much that a driver makes or doesnt make waiting and driving a short distance and back.)
> 
> i did it once to a 7/11 and it took up more than 25min of my time total when you add waiting for pax at first to come and driving to them. the fare came out $6.40 or something so yeah with gas and my time I lost money. you see they know it saves them money if they keep it going for .20 a min or less rather than ending and getting a second uber. uber needs to add a fee for additional stops and pax more than 2.


Uber cars are not cabs. There is no "meter". You are contracted to take a rider from point A to B. That's it.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Uber cars are not cabs. There is no "meter". You are contracted to take a rider from point A to B. That's it.


Thats right! None of this A to B for 10 mins then onto to C, when it should have been a straight A directly to B


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

He seems to be willing to use his real photo and what I assume is his "aspiring artist" name to make this claim, but doesn't seem to know how to tag the Houston office


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OP, even with the doubt surrounding the accuracy of your story, I do hope you keep us updated on the details (What Uber did, how/when you received your "lost" items lol/ etc./What the police did).

djino
"Interested in a follow up!"


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Thats right! None of this A to B for 10 mins then onto to C, when it should have been a straight A directly to B


I had one SideCar rider that decided to alter his destination address enroute (they are forced to enter a destination). He said something about "east on x street near the lake". No problem but that's a long one-way street, there's heavy traffic and it's not just a matter of turning left rather than right at this point. He mumbled something else about a building that's not near the lake ADMITTED he does not know east/west/north/south, a near argument ensued and I said "You're not causing me to get in a wreck, you're going to the destination address you entered as I am CONTRACTED to take you to and what you do from there is you're choice!". He said "Just let me out here!" like a little girl and I said "Thank you! Out! And don't dare slam that GD door either!".


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I had one SideCar rider that decided to alter his detination address enroute (they are forced to enter a destination). He said something about "east on x street near the lake". No problem but that's a long one-way street, there's heavy traffic and it's not just a matter of turning left rather than right at this point. He mumbled something else about a building that's not near the lake ADMITTED he does not know east/west/north/south, a near argument ensued and I said "You're not causing me to get in a wreck, you're going to the destination address you entered as I am CONTRACTED to take you to and what you do from there is you're choice!". He said "Just let me out here!" like a little girl and I said "Thank you! Out! And don't dare slam that GD door either!".


You earn your 1 stars just like that! Not that you are not right in your getting angry at him, this being a customer service business, I am sure that he 1 starred you. because he can.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Op?....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

diomarz said:


> and in addition he drove the route to make it look like he took me home, intentions please?????


Ask yourself the same question


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

One scenario is the driver took him home he went in the house realized he forgot his groceries and got pissed off because the driver wouldn't immediately bring them back to him that would explain the phone taking the route and him having all the phone numbers


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> but it's an Uber! if he steals my phone I can rate him bad!


Not if the driver has you're phone and beats you to it. Automatic 5 star


----------



## tictokphila (Jul 27, 2015)

I picked up two guys from the liquor store, en route they asked me if I'd like to wait whiles they dropped the liquor off and grab some stuff, max 5mins they said. I agreed(I was new). We get to the point where I'm supposed to wait and one guy goes "end trip" which I immediately obliged. But was I there when they returned?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 that's what happen when you hire an uber X driver for five bucks then make him wait for 17 cents a minute.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> He seems to be willing to use his real photo and what I assume is his "aspiring artist" name to make this claim, but doesn't seem to know how to tag the Houston office


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> that's actually kind of hilarious. Chickens coming home to roost. You will see this theme continue on until Uber changes course.


Uber drivers acting just like the cab drivers they claim to detest. Who'd have thought. ;-)


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

ASK the driver if they mind waiting while you go into a store. They are NOT obligated to wait for you while you run errands. Many drivers refuse as they will not even make a dollar for waiting and are missing other fares while waiting for you. Most riders don't even tip drivers who wait so there's not much incentive.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You earn your 1 stars just like that! Not that you are not right in your getting angry at him, this being a customer service business, I am sure that he 1 starred you. because he can.


And I 1*d (blocked him) as well. I'm nobody's *****. I could care less about customer service. This is a CONTRACT service. They're not tipping anyway and with SideCar if their credit card declines, which is about 25-30% of them, you don't get paid for 21 days (if).


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Uber drivers acting just like the cab drivers they claim to detest. Who'd have thought. ;-)


 they are the cab drivers. lol loads of xcabbies on the platform now.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

This is a forum for drivers
Why don't you post this on Uber Facebook Twitter whatever so you can get $100 in ride credits and stop *****ing


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I have not seen a payphone in 10 years


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Unfortunately for you it must of been his last day FedUp with Uber non sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tictokphila (Jul 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One scenario is the driver took him home he went in the house realized he forgot his groceries and got pissed off because the driver wouldn't immediately bring them back to him that would explain the phone taking the route and him having all the phone numbers


I was wondering how he noticed the driver took the route to his house and how he got the phone numbers when uber hadn't contacted him yet


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> I have not seen a payphone in 10 years


At least 20 for me. I did see one they painted purple and planted flowers in about 5 years ago though. Like a makeshift greenhouse.


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

Had a PAX Friday night that I picked up at what I'm guessing was a frat/sorority thing at a riverboat that is open for public rental. 6 slightly inebriated but mostly coherent college kids (I have enough belts and until we offer XL in my area I don't ***** about it, its all the same to me as an X driver) pile out of my car at someones house in a fairly exclusive neighborhood. One of the girls in the 3rd row spills some of the contents of her handbag on the way out. I retrieved her items for her, reset all the seats and did a quick glance for any phones etc that might have been left, seeing none, I drove off and caught my next ping. Phone rings a few minutes later, its that girl asking if she had left her purse in the car. I checked again just to be sure, and it wasn't there. I told her I had looked and we hung up. Fast forward 2 hours. I get another call from the same PAX still asking if I have her purse. Apparently she was holding 2 or 3 other girls debit cards etc (so she said anyway). I was on the way to pick up a rider, I pulled over and made one more check. Still no purse in my car. She begged me to please come to the location I dropped them off at so she could look as it was a "really big deal". I told her i had a ride to do and when I finished it I would let her look herself. I did the ride, and went to the drop off location, knocked on the door and she and another girl came out and looked all over the back of my car. I told them that I was 99% sure she had gotten out of the car with it as I had handed her back the makeup that had fallen out. About this time one of the girl's dad shows up. One of the girls went back in the house to look, I spoke with the father while she was looking and lo and behold, that purse turned up in one of the bathrooms inside the house. Well, they were quite apologetic at that point, I got several hugs and thank you's and the dad said he was going to let Uber know that I had gone above and beyond to take care of the kids. Main reason I went back was just to make sure that I gave every appearance of being on the up and up and hadn't just kept the lost purse. I doubt anything comes from it, even if dad does call Uber it wont do anything for me, but I don't have to worry about any accusations of wrong doing.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

WaywerdSon said:


> Had a PAX Friday night that I picked up at what I'm guessing was a frat/sorority thing at a riverboat that is open for public rental. 6 slightly inebriated but mostly coherent college kids (I have enough belts and until we offer XL in my area I don't ***** about it, its all the same to me as an X driver) pile out of my car at someones house in a fairly exclusive neighborhood. One of the girls in the 3rd row spills some of the contents of her handbag on the way out. I retrieved her items for her, reset all the seats and did a quick glance for any phones etc that might have been left, seeing none, I drove off and caught my next ping. Phone rings a few minutes later, its that girl asking if she had left her purse in the car. I checked again just to be sure, and it wasn't there. I told her I had looked and we hung up. Fast forward 2 hours. I get another call from the same PAX still asking if I have her purse. Apparently she was holding 2 or 3 other girls debit cards etc (so she said anyway). I was on the way to pick up a rider, I pulled over and made one more check. Still no purse in my car. She begged me to please come to the location I dropped them off at so she could look as it was a "really big deal". I told her i had a ride to do and when I finished it I would let her look herself. I did the ride, and went to the drop off location, knocked on the door and she and another girl came out and looked all over the back of my car. I told them that I was 99% sure she had gotten out of the car with it as I had handed her back the makeup that had fallen out. About this time one of the girl's dad shows up. One of the girls went back in the house to look, I spoke with the father while she was looking and lo and behold, that purse turned up in one of the bathrooms inside the house. Well, they were quite apologetic at that point, I got several hugs and thank you's and the dad said he was going to let Uber know that I had gone above and beyond to take care of the kids. Main reason I went back was just to make sure that I gave every appearance of being on the up and up and hadn't just kept the lost purse. I doubt anything comes from it, even if dad does call Uber it wont do anything for me, but I don't have to worry about any accusations of wrong doing.


Above and beyond to say the least! And no tip at all, horrible culture Ubers creating. So just by chance you just happen to show up with a vehicle that accommodated 6? When it's very clear x is 4 pax max.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uber will take a hands off approach. He's only making a $1 a mile. He was probably hungry.

Good luck getting your stuff back. Probably won't happen and uber isn't going to help.

Chalk it up to a life lesson. Next time you leave an uber car take your stuff with you


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

THE MAN! said:


> Above and beyond to say the least! And no tip at all, horrible culture Ubers creating. So just by chance you just happen to show up with a vehicle that accommodated 6? When it's very clear x is 4 pax max.


Wonder how many they canceled on before finding one that fit 6.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> At least 20 for me. I did see one they painted purple and planted flowers in about 5 years ago though. Like a makeshift greenhouse.


5th and Wilshire, Santa Monica. Homeless use it to call what little family they have left


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

WaywerdSon said:


> Had a PAX Friday night that I picked up at what I'm guessing was a frat/sorority thing at a riverboat that is open for public rental. 6 slightly inebriated but mostly coherent college kids (I have enough belts and until we offer XL in my area I don't ***** about it, its all the same to me as an X driver) pile out of my car at someones house in a fairly exclusive neighborhood. One of the girls in the 3rd row spills some of the contents of her handbag on the way out. I retrieved her items for her, reset all the seats and did a quick glance for any phones etc that might have been left, seeing none, I drove off and caught my next ping. Phone rings a few minutes later, its that girl asking if she had left her purse in the car. I checked again just to be sure, and it wasn't there. I told her I had looked and we hung up. Fast forward 2 hours. I get another call from the same PAX still asking if I have her purse. Apparently she was holding 2 or 3 other girls debit cards etc (so she said anyway). I was on the way to pick up a rider, I pulled over and made one more check. Still no purse in my car. She begged me to please come to the location I dropped them off at so she could look as it was a "really big deal". I told her i had a ride to do and when I finished it I would let her look herself. I did the ride, and went to the drop off location, knocked on the door and she and another girl came out and looked all over the back of my car. I told them that I was 99% sure she had gotten out of the car with it as I had handed her back the makeup that had fallen out. About this time one of the girl's dad shows up. One of the girls went back in the house to look, I spoke with the father while she was looking and lo and behold, that purse turned up in one of the bathrooms inside the house. Well, they were quite apologetic at that point, I got several hugs and thank you's and the dad said he was going to let Uber know that I had gone above and beyond to take care of the kids. Main reason I went back was just to make sure that I gave every appearance of being on the up and up and hadn't just kept the lost purse. I doubt anything comes from it, even if dad does call Uber it wont do anything for me, but I don't have to worry about any accusations of wrong doing.


I commend you, but they should've tipped you for being so accommodating.

Enough times putting up with irresponsible passengers and you'll change. The job will change you. Especially when they keep taking advantage of you.

My apologies for being so pessimistic. But we all start high on the sugar water but within 6 months, we have changed.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> He seems to be willing to use his real photo and what I assume is his "aspiring artist" name to make this claim, but doesn't seem to know how to tag the Houston office


He looks reputable. I mean, I believe him. Anyone living the thug life is credible, aren't they?


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

THE MAN! said:


> Above and beyond to say the least! And no tip at all, horrible culture Ubers creating. So just by chance you just happen to show up with a vehicle that accommodated 6? When it's very clear x is 4 pax max.


Actually, the vehicle I own will accomodate 6, its not its advertised that way, and if I couldn't 2 of them would have had to stay behind. I'm not gonna make a big deal out of a couple extras riding, like I said, its all the same to me either way. If they offered XL in my area that would be different. As far as the tip, the girl did offer me a $20. Her dad and all was standing right there, so I refused it in the interest of world peace and making a good impression. The fact she offered was good enough, and in hindsight, I maybe should have accepted it, but at the end of the day, I made them happy and kept myself out of a he said/she said situation.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> He looks reputable. I mean, I believe him. Anyone living the thug life is credible, aren't they?


I didn't see anything particularly "thuggish" on his Twitter Or FB account. College student, slightly religious, seems to dig Oprah and Beyoncé. Is he a thug because he's black ??


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I didn't see anything particularly "thuggish" on his Twitter Or FB account. College student, slightly religious, seems to dig Oprah and Beyoncé. Is he a thug because he's black ??


Wow!! You really have no idea the statement you made to the race of the person you made it too.

Only a racist would make such a comment.

I called him a thug, because of the vest he's wearing with no under shirt, the pimp hat on his head and his shitty posture that screams, the world revolves around me.

So if stereo typing the way he dresses is racist. I guess so. Because he looks like a hoodlum that would start trouble. It wasn't the color of his skin, it is his presentation of his attire and ego that irradiates from his overly self confident picture.

You want to be taken seriously, then dress professionally.

Next time you want to throw around the racist comment, you make sure to check your back yard and that it's clean. People like you are the ones that keep racism alive.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Wow!! You really have no idea the statement you made to the race of the person you made it too.
> 
> Only a racist would make such a comment.
> 
> ...


Oh please. It's an aspiring artist model shot not unlike what we see in cologne ads. He was respectful on this site, and shows no disrespect on his public pages, yet gets called a liar and a thug, and *I'M* the problem?

I sure hope you aren't a cop!!!

Ooooooh! No shirt, and a VEST, striking a glamor shot pose ? My GAWD, Andy! Give me my bullet, there's Fixin to be some trouble up in here!!!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Has it occurred to anybody else that this might just be a promotional tactic? Music business and all...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh please. It's an aspiring artist model shot not unlike what we see in cologne ads. He was respectful on this site, and shows no disrespect on his public pages, yet gets called a liar and a thug, and *I'M* the problem?
> 
> I sure hope you aren't a cop!!!
> 
> Ooooooh! No shirt, and a VEST, striking a glamor shot pose ? My GAWD, Andy! Give me my bullet, there's Fixin to be some trouble up in here!!!


You're just one assumption after another. Now I'm a cop??? Because calling me a racist didn't work.

whatever makes you feel better and validated.

He still looks like a punk in his picture. If you don't agree with it, oh well. I'm allowed to have an opinion.

Can't wait for your next enlightening post.

Fact is, he should've taken his things with him. who would go into a store and leave their cell phone behind? A little common sense. My cell doesn't leave me body. In my hand or in my pocket.

The guy is a liar. If he's not then he's irresponsible. But it's always someone else's fault. Sorry but he's a big boy and needs to be responsible for his things.

He can chalk it up to a learning experience and don't make the same mistake again


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Has it occurred to anybody else that this might just be a promotional tactic? Music business and all...


Actually, I brought his Twitter post to the forum , he never mentioned that name. Now I'm sorry I did.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Still not sure how he stole the groceries if he was inside the store buying groceries. 

He said he left his empty back pack and cell phone in the car. 

How did the groceries get in the car if he came out of the store and the car was gone?


----------



## Emfrayme (Jul 22, 2015)

As our OP has been silent for quite some time, I grow more suspicious...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Still not sure how he stole the groceries if he was inside the store buying groceries.
> 
> He said he left his empty back pack and cell phone in the car.
> 
> How did the groceries get in the car if he came out of the store and the car was gone?


OP Already explained this.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Did we ever find out what happened to the groceries?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Emfrayme said:


> As our OP has been silent for quite some time, I grow more suspicious...


Gee, I don't know why he would not return to be called a liar, a thug, and responsible for the alleged theft!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pretty ignorant that he would come to a drivers board to complain and tell us not to use uber.

He didn't come back because there's too many holes in his story.

No follow up whatsoever even before he was called out. Never came back to answer the simplest of questions


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Gee, I don't know why he would not return to be called a liar, a thug, and responsible for the alleged theft!


Whatever you want say to make you feel better about your position on the matter.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Did we ever find out what happened to the groceries?


Uber needs that 20%


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Did we ever find out what happened to the groceries?


Somehow the groceries made it in the car but he didn't. Guess he went back in the store. Because that would make sense

He won't be deactivated. It's each other's word against each other. Uber doesn't take sides. He's a contract worker. If there isn't any issues on his record they'll let him stay.

We all know there's two sides to the story and then there's the truth.

But so any here want to jump on one side of the story without hearing the other side. That's the issue with uber drivers. They are so ignorant and believe the first thing they read.

That's why uber can take advantage of them and tell them they're making money and they are ignorant enough to believe it

I can't believe how everyone can take an Internet post at face value without getting both sides of the story.

This place is littered with stupidity


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't really care one way or the other. I just like to hear the ending of stories. Even fictional ones.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe the driver was spooked and took off but was a nice guy to deliver the groceries of a pax that threatened him without taking the guy back into the car. Who knows... We are waiting in suspense to hear the full story!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Maybe the driver was spooked and took off but was a nice guy to deliver the groceries of a pax that threatened him without taking the guy back into the car. Who knows... We are waiting in suspense to hear the full story!


I was wondering if the groceries were sitting on the doorstep when the pax finally got home.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Whatever you want say to make you feel better about your position on the matter.


This is not about my feelings.
I know this much: If someone reported such an issue with my company I would not leave them to report it on line like paxs must do with Uber. And if they DID report it to a group of my drivers, I would not expect them to treat the pax as the culprit. You called him a liar and a thug. It seems you are the one who will say whatever it takes to shine. You must be proud.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I was wondering if the groceries were sitting on the doorstep when the pax finally got home.


I am thinking that the PAX took a lot longer than he claims that he took and the driver had no way to get a hold of him so he dunped the stuff out on the curb and moved a long. I still think that we have an irresponsible, arrogant PAX that doesn't want to take blame or responsibility.

BTW, no police report then it didn't happen!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Somehow the groceries made it in the car but he didn't. Guess he went back in the store. Because that would make sense
> 
> He won't be deactivated. It's each other's word against each other. Uber doesn't take sides. He's a contract worker. If there isn't any issues on his record they'll let him stay.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should read his posts. He said the driver helped him load the groceries, and the stop was on the way to his drop off.

It's one thing to be impartial, it's another to be hostile to someone who says they were ripped off and the company is not responding.

I've read countless drivers describe shameful actions on this forum. Destroying lost items, or even gifting them. There are always plenty of decent drivers who openly criticize those guys, but there are always drivers who practically cheer the behavior. Sad.

Moreover: to those who bash a pax for wanting to make stops: the pax does not set wait rates. If someone buys groceries, and needs to stop for something else on the way home...do you expect them to unload the groceries and carry them in to the second store? I asked an LA friend how she deals with this (she gave up her car when she moved). She said she makes multiple "market stops" all the time. And pays for a cab by the "1/2 minute " (talk about splitting hairs!) but she said she has never been left behind by a cab.

One of the major premises of "TNCs" is that people can get rid of their cars. All hail alternative mobility. Well people are going to need to make stops. If that is a burden, and they can be left standing...why wouldn't they just get a car and drive themselves?


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> It's one thing to be impartial, it's another to be hostile to someone who says they were ripped off and the company is not responding.


with all due respect, you are doing the same exact thing you're telling Optimus Uber not to do. You are taking a one sided story and believing it although it does not add up. How often do you leave your phone in a stranger's car? Considering that the phone in this scenario is your only lifeline.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

The cell phone argument is dumb. Some people have a lot of trust and some people aren't tethered to their phones. Some people could care less about their phone.

Let's not also forget the ignorance most pax exhibit on a daily basis.

The phone booth argument I can understand. That sounds like an 80s or 90s movie.

Anyway. The other side of the story will probably never see the light of day..


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> with all due respect, you are doing the same exact thing you're telling Optimus Uber not to do. You are taking a one sided story and believing it although it does not add up. How often do you leave your phone in a stranger's car? Considering that the phone in this scenario is your only lifeline.


Actually I'm accepting it as likely true based on his account and outreach to Uber. He seemed to trust the guy was going to wait, I have no reason to call him a liar, he answered multiple questions but was practically blamed for it, and at that point he disengaged. He's been called a lying thug. I just tried to urge DECENCY. People were making excuses for a driver to leave with his stuff. That means there are drivers who think it is acceptable. That, in itself should be troubling. You may all be ICs, but the brand only differentiates in VERY fine print for the customer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> with all due respect, you are doing the same exact thing you're telling Optimus Uber not to do. You are taking a one sided story and believing it although it does not add up. How often do you leave your phone in a stranger's car? Considering that the phone in this scenario is your only lifeline.


Also I asked where this "pay phone" is. I'm in Houston and there are not too many. But no answer. This story simply doesn't add up.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> I am thinking that the PAX took a lot longer than he claims that he took and the driver had no way to get a hold of him so he dunped the stuff out on the curb and moved a long. I still think that we have an irresponsible, arrogant PAX that doesn't want to take blame or responsibility.
> 
> BTW, no police report then it didn't happen!


If that's the case, then surely the driver reported this to Uber? But pax said he had a completed trip emailed to him showing the route to his planned drop off. If that's true, then the driver should be arrested.
If pax is telling the truth, I doubt he'll ever report back to this forum. I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Also I asked where this "pay phone" is. I'm in Houston and there are not too many. But no answer. This story simply doesn't add up.


He seemed to quit answering anyone, now, is that because if was a lie, or because multiple people blamed him for the incident and he regretted posting it in the first place? Who knows..,,

BTW-Houston based National Payphones claims to still have appx 2k still operating in Houston. Interesting nostalgia: http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...9-for-a-connection-to-city-s-past-5116554.php


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting how everything is in the car but he still has his wallet. Good thing, so he had money to call his cell phone.

Like I said one side of the story.

Tx rides not going to bother to read your posts. My time is to valuable and you can get pretty wordy about pretty much nothing.

I write allot, but good lord, I have a life and not going to go back and forth all night.

So whatever you said, good for you, I give up, you win.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Interesting how everything is in the car but he still has his wallet. Good thing, so he had money to call his cell phone.
> 
> Like I said one side of the story.
> 
> ...


Then don't read this either: of COURSE he had his wallet -duh-he was stopping at a STORE!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Here are houston pay phones.

http://www.payphone-project.com/numbers/usa/TX/HOUSTON/

http://local.chron.com/search/en-US/s/TX-Houston/Pay-Phones


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> Here are houston pay phones.
> 
> http://www.payphone-project.com/numbers/usa/TX/HOUSTON/
> 
> http://local.chron.com/search/en-US/s/TX-Houston/Pay-Phones


I'm going to start calling all of them. For the lulz.

edit: Actually, I'm going to find one that's nearby a crowd on a sat night and have some fun while I wait for surge pricing. Oh wow, I just realized there's a pay phone right next to where I wait on sat nights..


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> Here are houston pay phones.
> 
> http://www.payphone-project.com/numbers/usa/TX/HOUSTON/
> 
> http://local.chron.com/search/en-US/s/TX-Houston/Pay-Phones


Well unless they have been sold as scrap metal


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is what happens when you hire unlicensed FHV drivers.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Great, another troll drive by.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Uber will deactivate his account. Also, they can track him and secretely listen in on his cell phone if they want


Damnit I knew it.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> but it's an Uber! if he steals my phone I can rate him bad!


Might be kind of hard to do.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Why would you post on here FIRST before contacting the police?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stratos said:


> Why would you post on here FIRST before contacting the police?


Cause she be rowing the troll boat down the river.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Just one more trip said:


> Here are houston pay phones.
> 
> http://www.payphone-project.com/numbers/usa/TX/HOUSTON/
> 
> http://local.chron.com/search/en-US/s/TX-Houston/Pay-Phones


And if you actually get out of your car and try them you realize most don't work.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not buying it. How did the OP know which number to call when he left the phone with the driver? Why would you leave your phone with the driver when obviously the only way to contact him is through your phone should something come up inside the store. You dumb? Or ******ed?

OP states that uber sent an email when trip was done, how did the OP get that email? Did he have an iPad with him and connected to wifi? Sure as hell didn't borrow someone's lap top. I wouldn't lend someone my lap top, too much personal shit on there. Either the grievances are greatly exaggerated or completely fabricated.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

kinda clever to continue driving to the OP's house lol
dude know how to pull this caper off

i took an Uber ride last week to the car shop
my receipt just has the price,map, and the driver's name
NO NUMBER


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> kinda clever to continue driving to the OP's house lol
> dude know how to pull this caper off
> 
> i took an Uber ride last week to the car shop
> ...


I can get to my phone history by logging on to my account.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out where that payphone is


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ubers' rate cuts have made their drivers so desperate they are now stealing groceries to keep from starving to death. Go Uber!


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Ubers' rate cuts have made their drivers so desperate they are now stealing groceries to keep from starving to death. Go Uber!


ROFL


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You can't call your driver or pax from any phone but from your own.

You people are gullible if you believe this BS story.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You can't call your driver or pax from any phone but from your own.
> 
> You people are gullible if you believe this BS story.


right...... Why didn't anybody else think of that. PR stunt for sure.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You can't call your driver or pax from any phone but from your own.
> 
> You people are gullible if you believe this BS story.


This is actually *not true*.

The Uber number that is assigned and forwarded to the Uber driver's actuall number can be called by any phone.

I just confirmed this by calling my Uber assigned number from my Work office landline, and it rang my cell number that I Uber with.

So if the OP knew the driver's Uber number, OP could contact driver from payphone. But what obviously seems really unlikely is for the OP to have memorized the Driver's Uber number after noticing the driver left as OP had left his own cell phone in the driver's car. <-- *this part doesn't add up for me.*

djino
"And like Judge Judy says.. If it doesn't make sense, its not true "


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The mystery continues.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> right...... Why didn't anybody else think of that. PR stunt for sure.


Nobody else thought of it because *it is possible* to contact an Uber driver from any phone. The post you quoted is false.

djino


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I had to use my Wife's phone for a weekend due to major batter issues at one point. I was running Uber on her phone and answering calls on mine.

When I called PAX from her phone it would call my phone instead.

When I called PAX from my phone it worked as normal.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> My Uber assigned # is exact same one as PAX #. So all Uber drivers have same ph# in my area.


I don't think you have that accurate.

Let's say a uber driver has 438-555-1234 assigned to then by Uber.

During an active trip, the driver can call 438-555-1234 to reach the pax. The pax can call the 438-555-1234 to reach the driver.

Difference being that shortly after the trip is completed, the driver can no longer contact that pax, but the pax can still contact that driver by calling 438-555-1234 as that is uniquely assigned to that driver.

Every driver should have a uniquely assigned uber number that can be called from any phone.

At least this is how it works for Uber Canada.

Djino


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had my friend call me, who never used Uber and hes # showed up PAX #.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

djino said:


> This is actually *not true*.
> 
> The Uber number that is assigned and forwarded to the Uber driver's actuall number can be called by any phone.
> 
> ...


true and agreed on all points


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Had my friend call me, who never used Uber and hes # showed up PAX #.


Exactly, that is supposed to happen.

Djino


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> You can't call your driver or pax from any phone but from your own.


Wrong.
Driver can be reached by anyone from any phone by dialing the Driver's Uber assigned Twilio phone number.
Only the Driver can't call the passenger through the Twilio number after accepting the next ride.

Don't believe me...inbox me your Uber/Twilio number.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Wrong.
> Driver can be reached by anyone from any phone on the Uber assigned Twilio phone number.
> Only the Driver can't call the passenger through the Twilio number after accepting the next ride.
> 
> Don't believe me...inbox me your Uber/Twilio number.


It's true if anyone doubts this


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I’m attempted to call Jason and find out what the hell happened. hahaha omg


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i just called my last driver from another phone, i got his vm . (why he left his real name on the vm i'll never know)


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i just called my last driver from another phone, i got his vm . (why he left his real name on the vm i'll never know)


Probably cause it's his real voice mail... Think emp9!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Probably cause it's his real voice mail... Think emp9!


 i know that, but you can just use a standard ,leave a message greeting. not your full name


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i know that, but you can just use a standard ,leave a message greeting. not your full name


If Uber is the only thing you use your phone for I suppose that makes sense. I run my own business so my outgoing message has information. Dig it?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

diomarz said:


> i was on time and he knew to wait as i went into corner store. and besides my groceries were in his trunk and he helped my put them there.


^^^
Obviously, the driver needs a check-up from the neck-up.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Should we start a GoFund Me page for the OP?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The Uber driver ate my baby!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> The Uber driver ate my baby!


Are you certain it wasn't the dingo?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Circling back to Realityland: I never let a pax exit the vehicle without taking EVERYTHING with them, for precisely this reason. If their stuff is in your car, then you are their hostage.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pretty soon we will hear about how the Uber driver left the riders baby in the car.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good. Shame on you for asking to stop.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> Good. Shame on you for asking to stop.


Was that "tongue in cheek", or were you serious? I have actually read drivers complaining about passengers asking for stops. As I posted on an earlier comment, if people expect the public to start giving up their cars in exchange for services like Uber,stops will be expected. Why would I unload my groceries, dry cleaning, etc. if I need to stop at the pharmacy on the way home? That is not a reasonable expectation. While goober it's self may not be charging enough for those stops, that is not the passenger's problem. Uber is being sold to the public as a carless solution.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

"People expect the public to start giving up their cars in exchange for services like Uber"

They do? Who else expects that or thinks that is ever going to happen other than Jackass Kalanick?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Good. Shame on you for asking to stop.


I nominate that for 
*DUMBEST POST EVER MADE ON UBERPEOPLE.NET*
Can I get a second?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why are you even posting this on here? It's not like all UBER drivers form a single unit. For your info. UBER drivers are nothing more than average citizens and if an average citizen steals from you, you call the police and provide them with all the info. you have about the person so that they can do their job and possibly get your groceries back... Just because 1 person that happens to drive for UBER allegedly stole your groceries doesn't mean that there aren't a lot of decent, good people that also happen to drive for UBER and would never steal from you. So you posting this on here serves absolutely no purpose whatsoever and as far as UBER customer service not getting back with you is frankly hard to believe but maybe that's why you should have called the police and let them handle it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Every time i see PAX thread, i cant understand how they missed the most important blunt statement about this forum. And then, PAX expects help, sympathy and Unicorn Rainbow Farts.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I nominate that for
> *DUMBEST POST EVER MADE ON UBERPEOPLE.NET*
> Can I get a second?


Seconded.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

diomarz said:


> Today, August 03,2015 a Houston area Uber Driver stole my cell phone and groceries as we made a quick stop at a corner store enroute to my drop off. i left my cell and empty backpack inside as i told the driver i would be right out, i was in the store *2 mins* to come out and find the driver,* Jason 281-728-2024 or 713-597-8184 gone*, called my cell from a pay phone, my cell phone powered off. theft?! Ive notified Uber via email, no response???? im now notifying the local police. Do Not Trust Uber Drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What did you do? You threaten him or something? I don't ****ing buy it!! Your story sounds like you stopped for some crack.True? dioMARZ, I THINK YOUR HEAD IS ON MARS!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

The part I do not get... 

You called from a pay phone?? Where is there a pay phone, and why did you have quarters? Who has quarters in their pocket?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trebor said:


> The part I do not get...
> 
> You called from a pay phone?? Where is there a pay phone, and why did you have quarters? Who has quarters in their pocket?


As I pointed out before how did he have the number to call if he didn't
have his phone?


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Quarters alright. Quarter ounces more like it! Driver probably didn't want to get caught out there with this drug dealer.. Using groceries as a cover what will they think of next?!!!?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Here is a suggestion. Don't leave shit in a uber car.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> Here is a suggestion. Don't leave shit in a uber car.


^^^
Or better yet, make sure that you always have lotsa quarters in your pocket because pay phones these days usually eat them without connecting.


----------

